# حصريا: كيفية اعدد خطط ذكية لادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية بالشركة



## يا الغالي (24 أبريل 2014)

​ 





​ الهدف يصف شيئاً يجب إنجازه وتحقيقه!! أي ما نود الوصول له أو إنجازه.. وبعبارة أخرى الهدف هو حلم محدد. حلم جاهز للتنفيذ. والهدف هو ترجمة لرؤية يسعى الإنسان لتحقيقها على أرض الواقع.. يقال أحد الحكماء ( بدون الأهداف يعيش الإنسان حياته متنقلاً من مشكلة لأخرى بدلاً من فرصة لأخرى. كما أن الإنسان بدون هدف كالمركب بدون دفة سينتهي الأمر بهما بالاصطدام بالصخور.



​ الإدارة بالأهداف Management By Objectives (MBO) وهي نظام من الإدارة مصمم لكي يضمن تنفيذالمدراء لأهداف المنظمة. يشترك فيه الرئيس والمرؤوسين في كافة المستويات الإدارية في المنشأة والشركة في تحديد الأهداف التي ينبغي على الوحدات الإدارية التي يعملون فيها تحقيقها ثم تحديد مسؤولية كل موظف على شكل نتائج متوقعة منه مطلوب تحقيقها ثم كتابة خطة واحدة لتحقيق تلك النتائج .​ يتناول الملف التالي: تعاريف مهمة لفهم الاهداف والخطط الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية. 

​ رابط تحميل الملف​ 




​ دورة تعليمية بالعربي: لماذا تهتم الشركات بالسلامة؟​ 




​ لاتنسونا من الدعوة الصالحة​ -- منقول ==​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً..


----------



## sunrise86 (24 أبريل 2014)

مشكور أخي الكريم...


----------



## ecc1010 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## محب التوعية (28 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (26 نوفمبر 2014)

بوركت


----------



## محسن فضل (24 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس سلامة مهنية (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله سائر الاعمال


----------



## سليم صبرة (2 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## alfox (12 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (13 يناير 2016)

مششششششششششكور


----------

